# [KDE] Creare PDF [RISOLTO]

## bandreabis

Per stampare su file e creare un PDF c'è in kde Gestione stampanti la funzione apposita... ma aveva problemi e creava pdf sballati.

Ho cancellato per ricrearlo, ma ora non so come fare.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## nick_spacca

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Per stampare su file e creare un PDF c'è in kde Gestione stampanti la funzione apposita... ma aveva problemi e creava pdf sballati.
> 
> Ho cancellato per ricrearlo, ma ora non so come fare.
> 
> Grazie.
> ...

 

Stampa su file come .ps (lo fa cups normalmente, e tutti i programmi che permettono la stampa anche SENZA cups) e poi lo tramuti in PDF con i comando:

```
#ps2pdf <nomefile>.ps
```

Così mi ha sempre funzionato...

nick_spacca

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie.

Io però ero interessato alla "stampante" di kde.

Non avevo fatto nulla di particolare per averla e ora non so ricrearla.

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io però ero interessato alla "stampante" di kde.

 

Un tag [KDE] aiuterebbe non poco la significatività del subject, non trovi?

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io però ero interessato alla "stampante" di kde.
> 
> 

 

è un problema del sistema o della tua account?

nel secondo caso, crea un utente di prova e confronta le impostazioni di ~/.kde

nel primo, prova a reistallare kdeprint

----------

## Kernel78

Centro di controllo -> Periferiche -> Stampanti -> Aggiungi -> Aggiungi stampante speciale

Se vuoi configurarne una identica a quella presente di default in kde le opzioni sono:

Nome -> Stampa su file (PDF)

Descrizione -> Scrive file PDF/Acrobat

Indirizzo -> File locale

Usa comando (flaggato) -> Convertitore da PostScript a PDF

Abilita file di output (flaggato)

Formato -> application/pdf

Estensione del nome file -> pdf

----------

## nick_spacca

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Grazie.
> 
> Io però ero interessato alla "stampante" di kde.
> 
> Non avevo fatto nulla di particolare per averla e ora non so ricrearla.

 

Scusa, ma dal tuo post iniziale avevo capito che tu cercassi una soluzione generica al problema delle "onde" nei pdf   :Embarassed: 

Kde non lo conosco e non posso aiutarti (e comunque nel caso non riuscissi, hai comunque un'opportunità in + di creare pdf  :Wink:  )

nick_spacca

----------

## bandreabis

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Io però ero interessato alla "stampante" di kde. 
> 
> Un tag [KDE] aiuterebbe non poco la significatività del subject, non trovi?

 

Ah, ok... scusate.

Ma non era mica un attacco il mio, specificavo solo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

E, nick_spacca, non è successo nulla.

Auè, tranquilli!   :Laughing: 

Kernel78... GRAZIE!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Ah, ok... scusate.
> 
> Ma non era mica un attacco il mio, specificavo solo. 
> ...

 

Ma infatti sono tranquillissimo   :Wink:  ...solo specificavo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

E' strano. Il file di testo aperto con kwrite:

 *Quote:*   

> System
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> K3b Version: 0.12.14
> ...

 

diventa:così

Cosa può essere?

EDIT: l'anteprima è ok!

----------

## X-Drum

magari hai un problema con i margini o hai specificato il formato errato

----------

## bandreabis

Con i margini? Non si possono settare in kwrite...in kprint invece ho settato A4... ho notato che il problema è il passaggio da .ps a .pdf.

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Con i margini? Non si possono settare in kwrite...in kprint invece ho settato A4... ho notato che il problema è il passaggio da .ps a .pdf.

 

scusa mi sono espresso male,

intendevo: quando ti viene proposto il dialog di stampa, clicca su "proprietà"

e verifica che in "formato di stampa" la "dimensione pagina" sia "a4"

----------

## bandreabis

Sì, sì, ho fatto così.... mi sono spiegato male io...ma non è quello... se "flaggo" anteprima quella la vedo bene....

EDIT: non sembra una questione di margini... la prima parte del testo è schifido ma quando invece va a capo è tutto perfetto.... lo so che è una ca@#ata e che a trovare il problema mi darò del pirla, ma tale problema si nasconde bene.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bandreabis

RISOLTO!!!!!

```
emerge -C ghostscript-gpl && emerge ghostscript-esp
```

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

Riesumo questo topic per confermare la risoluzione segnalata nella risposta precedente di bandreabis. Anch'io, utilizzando la stampante virtuale PDF di Kde ottenevo schifezze (mentre stampando in formato PS no), e se facevo

```

ps2pdf nomefile.ps

```

ottenevo comunque un PDF ripieno di schifezze  :Razz: 

Disinstallato ghostscript-gpl, installato ghostscript-eps, ora tutto funziona alla perfezione  :Cool: 

----------

